# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تستای تالیفی چقدر نیازن برا کنکورر؟تستای سراسری کافیه؟با تجربه ها کمک کنین توروخدااا

## مهسا۷۸

سلام دوستای عزیز امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه :Yahoo (8): توروخداا هر کسی تجربه ای در این خصوص داره راهنمایی کنه...من رشتم ریاضیه و تازه قراره شروع کنم بخونم برا کنکور و فارغالتحصیل هم هستم ب نظرتون این ۴ونیم ماه کافیه برای اینکه بتونم ب رتبه ی زیر هزار برسم؟حدودای ۵۰۰یا۶۰۰؟پایه ام کاملا متوسطه و از سال پیش تا الان مشکلات زیاادی برام پیش اومده ک ی کلمه هم نتونستم بخونم ک صفررر صفررم چی کار کنم ب نظرتون فقط تستای کنکورا رو کار کنم برا دروس تخصصی میتونم در حد ۵۰ و ۶۰ بزنم؟ برا عمومی ها نگران نیستم فقط اختصاصی هاا...مثلا درحد ۷۰درصد شیمی یا عیزیک بخونم و فقط هم تستای کنکوروو بخونم میتونم ۵۰ یا ۶۰ درصدشو جواب بدم؟برا ریاضی هم همینطور درحد۶۰بخونم ۴۰میتونم بزنم؟ با تستای کنکورر؟ یا حتماا باید تالیفی هم کار کنم؟ کتابای ۳۰سال یا ۱۰سال ریاضی ابی کانون چطورن؟ برا اختصاصی ها مخصووصااا ریاضی این کتاب خوبه؟البته از نظر درسنامه مشکلی ندارم فقط تستا برام مهم ان... مرسی ک تجربیاتتونو ب اشتراک میذارین :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

سلام 
در مورد زمان هیچ کس نمیدونه که شما میتونی تو این زمان یا هر زمان دیگه موفق بشی  یا نه...اگه گفتن نمیتونی باور نکن اگه گفتن میتونی هم باور نکن...یکی تو یه سال رتبه میشه یکی تو 4 سال یکی تو 5 ماه یکیم تو سه ماه...پس از کسی نپرس میشه یا نه...تنها وظیفه تو اینه خیلی قشنگ و منطقی و صد البته با تمام قدرت بری جلو و تلاش خودت رو بکنی ..اگه اینجوری شد موفقیتت  حتمیه
در مورد تست هم به نظرم در هر درسی تست تالیفی لازمه....ولی منظورم از تست تالفی هر تست چرتو پرتی نیست...منظور از تست های تالیفی تست هاییه که به سبک و سیاق سراسری باشن ...
در مورد ریاضی هم کتاب کانون خوبه ولی به درد درصد های بالا نمیخوره...به نظرم بیشتر باید به عنوان منبع دوم استفاده بشه ...البته ناگفته نماند به سطح شما هم بستگی داره که چقدررریاضیتون خوبه...اگه خیلی ضعیفین با همین کانون کار کنین خوبه...ولی اگه قویتر هستی میتونین از خیلی سبز یا مهروماه استفاده کنین
در مورد درسای دیگه هم نمیدونم ولی به نظرم سمت کانون نرو ...کلی کتاب خوب تو بازار هست که عالین و میتونن شمارو به نتیجه برسونن

موفق باشی

----------


## yasinsh

ابدا به اینکه میگن سوالای کنگور رو فقط زدن کافیه توجه نکنید،زدن سوالات کنکور فقط باعث میشه شما با تیپ سوالات کنکور اشنا شید و اینکه چجوری کتاب رو بخونید،هر سال کنکور حداقل 60 درصد سوالات جدیدن که حتما نیاز به زدن تستای تالیفی زیاد برای تسلط کافی داره.

----------


## yasinsh

درباره زمان،ماهی رو هروقت از اب بگیرید تازست،فقط باید بدونید تو این مدت خیلیا هر روز داشتن و دارن دری میخونن... پس شما برای موفق شدن باید تلاشتون بسیار مضاعف باشه.

----------


## Engineer24

چطور پایه تون متوسطه ولی صفر صفر هستین؟
صفر صفر یعنی کسی که هیچی ریاضی بلد نیست.
پایه متوسط یعنی ریاضی بلده اما نیاز به یه مرور داره.
و پایه قوی نیاز به مرور سریع داره.
واسه هر کدوم نحوه مطالعه فرق میکنه.

----------


## مهسا۷۸

> سلام 
> در مورد زمان هیچ کس نمیدونه که شما میتونی تو این زمان یا هر زمان دیگه موفق بشی  یا نه...اگه گفتن نمیتونی باور نکن اگه گفتن میتونی هم باور نکن...یکی تو یه سال رتبه میشه یکی تو 4 سال یکی تو 5 ماه یکیم تو سه ماه...پس از کسی نپرس میشه یا نه...تنها وظیفه تو اینه خیلی قشنگ و منطقی و صد البته با تمام قدرت بری جلو و تلاش خودت رو بکنی ..اگه اینجوری شد موفقیتت  حتمیه
> در مورد تست هم به نظرم در هر درسی تست تالیفی لازمه....ولی منظورم از تست تالفی هر تست چرتو پرتی نیست...منظور از تست های تالیفی تست هاییه که به سبک و سیاق سراسری باشن ...
> در مورد ریاضی هم کتاب کانون خوبه ولی به درد درصد های بالا نمیخوره...به نظرم بیشتر باید به عنوان منبع دوم استفاده بشه ...البته ناگفته نماند به سطح شما هم بستگی داره که چقدررریاضیتون خوبه...اگه خیلی ضعیفین با همین کانون کار کنین خوبه...ولی اگه قویتر هستی میتونین از خیلی سبز یا مهروماه استفاده کنین
> در مورد درسای دیگه هم نمیدونم ولی به نظرم سمت کانون نرو ...کلی کتاب خوب تو بازار هست که عالین و میتونن شمارو به نتیجه برسونن
> 
> موفق باشی


درسته ...من منابع ام کامله و یکمم ب خاطر تعدد منابع نمیدونم باید چ کار کنم مثلا برا ریاضیات پایه و دیفرانسیل جامع نشر الگو رو دارم و دوجلدی پایه و دیفرانسیل خیلی سبز( اگه رشتتون ریاضیه میدونین ک کل ریاضیات پایه و دیفرانسیل حدودا ۴۰درصده)ومن اگه بخوام این ۴۰ درصدو کامل بزنم باید کلل مباحثو بخونم تا تازه بتونم ۴۰ بزنم حالا اگه بتونم ب همه سوالا جواب درست بدم و ب خاطر همین پرسیدم ک فقط تستای کنکورو بزنم کفایت میکنه یا ن چون اگه بخوام عقط نشر الگو رو کار کنم بیش از ۳۰۰۰تا تست داره و فرصت هم ک کمه تا کنکور الان موندم چ کار کنم برم سراغ ده سال کانون یا ن ؟ 
ببخشید رشتتون چیه؟سال اولتونه؟

----------


## مهسا۷۸

منظورم ابنه ک برای کنکور و کنکوری خوندن و تست زدن صفر صفرم ینی تا حالا هیچ تستی نزدم و اصلا تست زنی بلد نیستم ولی خب مفاهیم مباحث رو سالای پیش سر کلاسا خوب یاد گرفتم و کلی ات مباحثو میدونم ولی از اصول و قلق هاو نکات ریز تستی چیزی نمیدونم ک ب نظر خودم این ی پایه متوسط رو ب ضعیفه شایدم خود ضعیف

----------


## مهسا۷۸

> منظورم ابنه ک برای کنکور و کنکوری خوندن و تست زدن صفر صفرم ینی تا حالا هیچ تستی نزدم و اصلا تست زنی بلد نیستم ولی خب مفاهیم مباحث رو سالای پیش سر کلاسا خوب یاد گرفتم و کلی ات مباحثو میدونم ولی از اصول و قلق هاو نکات ریز تستی چیزی نمیدونم ک ب نظر خودم این ی پایه متوسط رو ب ضعیفه شایدم خود ضعیف������


در جواب دوستمونeng_o

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> درسته ...من منابع ام کامله و یکمم ب خاطر تعدد منابع نمیدونم باید چ کار کنم مثلا برا ریاضیات پایه و دیفرانسیل جامع نشر الگو رو دارم و دوجلدی پایه و دیفرانسیل خیلی سبز( اگه رشتتون ریاضیه میدونین ک کل ریاضیات پایه و دیفرانسیل حدودا ۴۰درصده)ومن اگه بخوام این ۴۰ درصدو کامل بزنم باید کلل مباحثو بخونم تا تازه بتونم ۴۰ بزنم حالا اگه بتونم ب همه سوالا جواب درست بدم و ب خاطر همین پرسیدم ک فقط تستای کنکورو بزنم کفایت میکنه یا ن چون اگه بخوام عقط نشر الگو رو کار کنم بیش از ۳۰۰۰تا تست داره و فرصت هم ک کمه تا کنکور الان موندم چ کار کنم برم سراغ ده سال کانون یا ن ؟ 
> ببخشید رشتتون چیه؟سال اولتونه؟


تجربی...نه پشت کنکوریم

----------


## مهسا۷۸

> ابدا به اینکه میگن سوالای کنگور رو فقط زدن کافیه توجه نکنید،زدن سوالات کنکور فقط باعث میشه شما با تیپ سوالات کنکور اشنا شید و اینکه چجوری کتاب رو بخونید،هر سال کنکور حداقل 60 درصد سوالات جدیدن که حتما نیاز به زدن تستای تالیفی زیاد برای تسلط کافی داره.


جدی ؟؟۶۰ درصد جدیدن؟ :Yahoo (117): اخه من شنیده بودم ک میگفتن بلعکس ۷۰ ،۸۰درصد سوالا شبیه سالای قبله و ایده ها تکرارین و اگه کسی تستای کنکورا رو فول باشه میتونه جواب بده 
شما تجربه ای در این مورد داشتین؟شمام پشت کنکور هستین؟تجربی؟
اها ی چیزی بگم اخه افشین مقتدا تو همین انجمن فک کنم همینطوری خونده بودن و رتبه اشون ۸۰ ریاضی شد :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (39): تا اونجایی ک من میدونم ایشونم فقط تست کنکور میزدن دیگه نمیدونم بعدا راحع ب منابع اشون چیزی گفتن یا اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفاا

----------


## مهسا۷۸

> ابدا به اینکه میگن سوالای کنگور رو فقط زدن کافیه توجه نکنید،زدن سوالات کنکور فقط باعث میشه شما با تیپ سوالات کنکور اشنا شید و اینکه چجوری کتاب رو بخونید،هر سال کنکور حداقل 60 درصد سوالات جدیدن که حتما نیاز به زدن تستای تالیفی زیاد برای تسلط کافی داره.


جدی ؟؟۶۰ درصد جدیدن؟ :Yahoo (117): اخه من شنیده بودم ک میگفتن بلعکس ۷۰ ،۸۰درصد سوالا شبیه سالای قبله و ایده ها تکرارین و اگه کسی تستای کنکورا رو فول باشه میتونه جواب بده 
شما تجربه ای در این مورد داشتین؟شمام پشت کنکور هستین؟تجربی؟
اها ی چیزی بگم اخه افشین مقتدا تو همین انجمن فک کنم همینطوری خونده بودن و رتبه اشون ۸۰ ریاضی شد :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (39): تا اونجایی ک من میدونم ایشونم فقط تست کنکور میزدن دیگه نمیدونم بعدا راحع ب منابع اشون چیزی گفتن یا اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفاا

----------


## ali.sn

> جدی ؟؟۶۰ درصد جدیدن؟اخه من شنیده بودم ک میگفتن بلعکس ۷۰ ،۸۰درصد سوالا شبیه سالای قبله و ایده ها تکرارین و اگه کسی تستای کنکورا رو فول باشه میتونه جواب بده 
> شما تجربه ای در این مورد داشتین؟شمام پشت کنکور هستین؟تجربی؟
> اها ی چیزی بگم اخه افشین مقتدا تو همین انجمن فک کنم همینطوری خونده بودن و رتبه اشون ۸۰ ریاضی شدتا اونجایی ک من میدونم ایشونم فقط تست کنکور میزدن دیگه نمیدونم بعدا راحع ب منابع اشون چیزی گفتن یا اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفاا


بستگى به درسش داره.مثلا براي زيست به شدت تست تاليفي توصيه ميشه چوم سوال هاي زيست هر سال متفاوت هست،اما براي بعضي درسا مثل ديني و رياضي فقط تست كنكور كافيه

----------


## sepehrganji

ببینید تست کنکور خوبه ولی کمه
یعنی تست های به درد بخور تقریبا از سال 90 به بعد هستن که میشه کلا 14 تا کنکور که تو یه ماه میشه جواب داد!
به نظر من اول مفاهیم رو یاد بگیرید و تست تالیفی استاندارد بزنید (توی اسفند - فروردین - اردیبهشت)
بعد توی خرداد هر دو روز یه کنکور بدید اینجوری هم تست کنکور کار کردید هم تالیفی
فقط توی این سه ماه باید یه برنامه ریزی درست برای خوندن حداقل 70 درصد مطالب انجام بدید و ساعت مطالعاتیتون بالا باشه
ماهی رو هر وقت از آب بگیری تازه است...تا دیرتر نشده بجنبید

----------


## Ali jk

همه ي تستاي كنكور و بزن
+
براي هر درس(هر فصل) حداقل بايد ١/٥ برابر تستاي كنكور تست بزني
مثلا واسه زيست ٧٥ تست در هر فصل(كمتر يا بيشترش بستگي ب تسلطت داره

----------


## amir_horiifaar

برای یه درسی مثل زیست کافی نیست مخصوصا که تستای سطح کنکور الان فقط مال دو سه سال پیش هستند

----------


## مهسا۷۸

> ببینید تست کنکور خوبه ولی کمه
> یعنی تست های به درد بخور تقریبا از سال 90 به بعد هستن که میشه کلا 14 تا کنکور که تو یه ماه میشه جواب داد!
> به نظر من اول مفاهیم رو یاد بگیرید و تست تالیفی استاندارد بزنید (توی اسفند - فروردین - اردیبهشت)
> بعد توی خرداد هر دو روز یه کنکور بدید اینجوری هم تست کنکور کار کردید هم تالیفی
> فقط توی این سه ماه باید یه برنامه ریزی درست برای خوندن حداقل 70 درصد مطالب انجام بدید و ساعت مطالعاتیتون بالا باشه
> ماهی رو هر وقت از آب بگیری تازه است...تا دیرتر نشده بجنبید


 درسته ممنون از توضیحاتتون.تست تالیفی هم میزنم اما نمیدونم همون یک منبع کار کنم کافیه یا ن. مثلا برا فیزیک هم ۴جلدیای گاجو دارم و هم الگو و برا شیمی هم جامع گاج و ای کیو از ی طرف دلم میخواد همرو کار کنم از طرفی فک میکنم دیگه فرصت اشو ندارم و میخوام رو منابع اولی ام تمرکز کنم مثلا برا فیزیک فقط گاج و برا شیمی فقط جامع گاجو کار کنم ینی تست تالیفی هارو فقط در همین حد کتابایی ک گفتم کارکنم دیگه ن در حد آیکیو و نشرالگو ب خاطر همین میپرسم ک تالیفی چقد نیازه...

----------


## مهسا۷۸

دوستان مرسی از همه اما من رشتم ریاضیه ن تجربی..
و سوالمم برا دروس اختصاصی شیمی فیزیک و ب خصوووص ریاضی هستش
برا ریاضی پیشنهادتون چیه تست های کنکور کافیه؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mechman

> سلام دوستای عزیز امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشهتوروخداا هر کسی تجربه ای در این خصوص داره راهنمایی کنه...من رشتم ریاضیه و تازه قراره شروع کنم بخونم برا کنکور و فارغالتحصیل هم هستم ب نظرتون این ۴ونیم ماه کافیه برای اینکه بتونم ب رتبه ی زیر هزار برسم؟حدودای ۵۰۰یا۶۰۰؟پایه ام کاملا متوسطه و از سال پیش تا الان مشکلات زیاادی برام پیش اومده ک ی کلمه هم نتونستم بخونم ک صفررر صفررم چی کار کنم ب نظرتون فقط تستای کنکورا رو کار کنم برا دروس تخصصی میتونم در حد ۵۰ و ۶۰ بزنم؟ برا عمومی ها نگران نیستم فقط اختصاصی هاا...مثلا درحد ۷۰درصد شیمی یا عیزیک بخونم و فقط هم تستای کنکوروو بخونم میتونم ۵۰ یا ۶۰ درصدشو جواب بدم؟برا ریاضی هم همینطور درحد۶۰بخونم ۴۰میتونم بزنم؟ با تستای کنکورر؟ یا حتماا باید تالیفی هم کار کنم؟ کتابای ۳۰سال یا ۱۰سال ریاضی ابی کانون چطورن؟ برا اختصاصی ها مخصووصااا ریاضی این کتاب خوبه؟البته از نظر درسنامه مشکلی ندارم فقط تستا برام مهم ان... مرسی ک تجربیاتتونو ب اشتراک میذارین


سلام مهسا خانم
من سال 92 کنکور ریاضی دادم ولی از اونموقع کارای مشاوره و تدریس خصوصی میکنم
شما یه مقدار دیر شروع کردید ولی کار نشد نداره
وضعیت درسای عمومیتون چطوره؟ میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟؟
برای اختصاصی ها هم که قطعا فقط باید روی تستای کنکور وقت بذارید ولی این که توی هر درس سراغ چه مباحثی برید و چطور بخونید نیاز داره که بیشتر در مورد وضعیتتون توضیح بدید.
امیدوارم که کمکتون کرده باشم
بازم اگه کمکی از دستم بربیاد در خدمتم

----------


## khansar

دوستان یه چیزی رو عاجزانه از همتون میخوام:خواهش میکنم تمنا میکنم در مورد چیزی که اطلاع کافی و دقیق ندارید با قطعیت نظر ندید که استارتر گمراه نشه

----------


## reza fff

ب نظرم ریاضی و فیزیکو پیگیر سوالای کنکور رشته ها باشید نتیجه عالی میگیرید...زیست لازمه تالیفی و نکته دار هم بزنید..شیمی هم تالیفی بزنید خوبه اما بیشتر رو کنکورا و سوالای استاندارد مانور بدید...من یادمه کنکور 94 ی سوال از تعادل دادن نکته دار بود و کاملا جدید..دمه طراحش گرم

----------

